# Good Strain under 3.5 feet...



## NewGrowGuy (Jan 25, 2010)

*Whats up guys, im limited on space and need a good strain to stay under 3.5 feet. Any suggestions? I have figured out I want a indica, but not sure which would be better for hydro? Also will changing light cycles change this? I have heard of bending the plant, so the top is attached to the mid, with a twist tie for a week then let go to train it. Any help will be greately apprecitated guys.*
:stuff-1125699181_i_​


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2010)

You will be far better off with an Indica or an auto.  Sativas can get huge.  Do a search on some of the advanced training methods like LST, SCROG, supercropping, FIM.  It sounds like you are kind of describing LST, but it takes more than what you have described.  There is plenty of info.  

What are the dimensions of your space and what size/type of light are you using?  Ventilation?


----------



## NewGrowGuy (Jan 25, 2010)

66&#8221;H x 15&#8221;W x 18&#8221;D is what i have to work with. I was planning on using a 150w HPS. I will check out the LST and SCROG...i have never heard of theses before. thanks.


----------



## NewGrowGuy (Jan 25, 2010)

Actually Goddess, if you dont mind, check out supercloset.com, look at the super locker, and tell me what you think.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2010)

NewGrowGuy said:
			
		

> 66&#8221;H x 15&#8221;W x 18&#8221;D is what i have to work with. I was planning on using a 150w HPS. I will check out the LST and SCROG...i have never heard of theses before. thanks.



LST is low stress training.  Kind of like you were talking about, but you keep bending and tying off.  SCROG is screen of green.  Some kind of mesh screen is put over the top of the plant and it is trained to grow sideways.  When you put it into flowering, the buds are allowed to grow up vertically through the screen.  However, with a space that is less than 2 sq ft, I think I would go with maybe 4 single cola plants rather than any kind of horizontal training--you just don't have enough room.

I will check out the superlocker later tonight--I have company coming over soon.  However, if you are handy at all, you can generally build something yourself for a fraction of what a ready made costs.


----------



## NewGrowGuy (Jan 25, 2010)

OK, i will check out "cola" and see whats up. thanks.


----------



## Locked (Jan 25, 2010)

What about autos? Seed to harvest in anywhere from 60-70 days...How concerned are you with odor? Is this a stealth grow? I ask because White Dwarf by Buddha is great but stinks like a skunk...Russian Rocket Fuel and SnowRyder are two good strains with less of an odor issue...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 25, 2010)

Skunk #1....easy to grow very dense and short with thick buds...Matures quickly..I have one in my grow closet babies grow you can see...


----------



## NewGrowGuy (Jan 26, 2010)

Ham, with the auto's, will they meet my height restrictions? Im so green with all this. It is a stealth grow in the sense that i dont wanna get caught....but no concerns with odor, unless it can penetrate a concrete wall. Im attempting to do hydro, will that slow down/speed up any of the process of maturing and harvesting?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 26, 2010)

hydro tens to go faster imo. Autos are usually pretty short under 2 feet depends on the strain ham can give better stats on those the ones I grew were pretty nice but not much buddage.


----------



## NewGrowGuy (Jan 26, 2010)

What was your average yeild with auto's?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 26, 2010)

less than an ounce each...and they alwyays take longer than the sites say they do to grow..however one good thing is the process isnt dependent on light only age..they like 18/6 ..

I find I get way more bud off a normal plant and it doesnt end up taking me much longer than it did with my autos.  I like female seeds...


----------



## Locked (Jan 26, 2010)

NewGrowGuy said:
			
		

> Ham, with the auto's, will they meet my height restrictions? Im so green with all this. It is a stealth grow in the sense that i dont wanna get caught....but no concerns with odor, unless it can penetrate a concrete wall. Im attempting to do hydro, will that slow down/speed up any of the process of maturing and harvesting?



You might want to think about auto ak-47...they do get a bit bigger then regular autos but they also yield higher and from what I hve heard the smoke is great...I still think a dialed in hydro grow with auto ak-47 cld yield 4+ ounces a plant....they also reek I believe. Hydro if done right will not slow anything down...it will most likely help yield though


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 27, 2010)

Ak47.


----------

